# Reading DSG temperature



## iborg (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm finally getting the chance to spend doing a long list on maintenance on my 2012 TTS. One item on my list is replace the fluid in my DSG along with a filter change. In learning more abut this, I now know I need to measure the fluid temperature of the transmission. Easy enough to do if you have VCDS. While more than likely I'll order it in a month, I'd like to do this now.

I have a cheap wifi OBD2 reader. Does anyone have an app for IOS they'd recommend that can actually read it? I've tried one which shows it on the list but fails to read it.

Thanks!
Mike


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Auto Doctor appears to be iOS compatible, but I expect it has fault code finding limits
https://apps.apple.com/us/app/obd-auto- ... d908897183
Hoggy.


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

A generic OBD2 reader won't cut it. You'll need a VAG specific reader for DSG temps.
Running your motor for ~ 15 min will bring the DSG fluid up to operating temp (close enough if you don't have a reader)

While holding the brake, cycle through reverse / forward a couple of times while the engine is warming up to get fluid pumped through the transmission. Make sure you drain off the excess while the engine is running or you'll end up ~1/2 - 2/3 liters low.


----------



## Jezzie (May 24, 2020)

FNChaos said:


> A generic OBD2 reader won't cut it. You'll need a VAG specific reader for DSG temps.
> Running your motor for ~ 15 min will bring the DSG fluid up to operating temp (close enough if you don't have a reader)
> 
> While holding the brake, cycle through reverse / forward a couple of times while the engine is warming up to get fluid pumped through the transmission. Make sure you drain off the excess while the engine is running or you'll end up ~1/2 - 2/3 liters low.


My garage (not a main dealer) replaced my fluid and filter and said it took about 4 3/4 litres- does that sound right? 
Thanks
Jez


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

Jezzie said:


> My garage (not a main dealer) replaced my fluid and filter and said it took about 4 3/4 litres- does that sound right?
> Thanks
> Jez


Yes, that sounds about right.

You can either drain your DSG cold, measure the exact amount that drained, and top fill that amount + one 1/4 liter (to make up for the losses in the filter,etc) or you can add 5 liters from the bottom, warm the DSG up to operating temp and drain off the excess that overflows (after the fluid expands) from the bottom 'snorkel' tube.


----------



## Joba87 (Jan 1, 2020)

I have a generic chinese OBD2 reader and the Torque Lite app on my headunit and I can get the Trans temperature to display on the gauges  It should also be available for iOS.









(note: this temp is just after a min of idling)


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

Joba87 said:


> I have a generic chinese OBD2 reader and the Torque Lite app on my headunit and I can get the Trans temperature to display on the gauges  It should also be available for iOS.


I have not used TorqueLite or TorquePro, but my understanding is the Transmission temp reading is derived from the coolant temp. Probably close enough but I wouldn't trust it to be accurate.


----------



## iborg (Sep 26, 2014)

I've thought of TorquePro on an iPad (second generation) or iPhone. Just don't want to waste money like my previous purchase.


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

If you have a ELM 327 OBD2 and android device, you can read all measuring block value on all module using VAG UDS app. Select Automatic transmission module then click channel 19 to read the temp.

You also need perform DSG basic setting after changing the fluid.


----------

